# old AMT TOS Shuttlecraft



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have had this in the stash for a while, It's a crappy kit as we all know, but I wanted to build it before the new kit comes out the end of the year.


It will be out of the box, no mods at all. I have ordered an aftermarket decal set as the original ones are yellowed badly. My kit is missing the directions, but I
built this as a kid and it only has about 18 parts.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I gave everything a light coat of primer. Boy AMT was just phoning it in with this kit.










Filling in a few sink marks.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Sink marks? Do you have any idea how hard it is on the hull of a ship to enter and leave the atmosphere of a planet?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

And the Galileo had it's share of issues!

I started painting today. Watching "The Galileo Seven" the interior is mostly green. I used Krylon Celery. Looks close to me. I also glued the engine nacelles.










I had to clean up the sprue attachment points on the top hull.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good! I wish PL would re-pop this kit. I know how 'off' it is, sooo many ways off, but it still has nostalgia value I think. Same as the MPC Eagle, the Aurora Flying Sub and Seaview kits. Heck, even the original AMT Enterprise!

All these kits mentioned and more can be built into a nice looking model that will be instantly recognized by a casual or 'lapsed' fan. 

So I have to ask. What made this a 'Special Edition' release?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks! It is a crappy kit, but as you said it it has a lot of nostalgia value.

Jamie at R2 was asked many times about this kit and his response was It is just so bad that they there was no way to release it with any kind of improvements.

I think the Special Edition is the clear windshield. I seem to remember that the original kit had solid windows.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is a screen cap from G7 showing the green:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Steve H said:


> Looking good! I wish PL would re-pop this kit.


There are still old issues floating around. it was re-popped in the 1990s.
I believe AMT were working on tooling a new mold for this kit (the original molds are 50 years old) and have been trying to get it to market for about 5 years. it's still "on-hold"




__





Galileo | Collector Model







www.collectormodel.com


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The new kit is a go! all new tool, no interior as of the 1st release. Maybe an interior pack after the initial release, maybe the 2nd run will have one.

Check it out here:









Round 2 News: Galileo Shuttle


Round 2 has officially announced their 1:32 scale Galileo Shuttle. This model was first discussed several years ago, but at that time it was felt to be too exp




culttvman.com





I have one on Pre order at cult. Release late 2020, so maybe Feb 2021?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh boy?
This is gonna be great!
Got my pre-order in as well.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Indeed it will be great!

I got some painting done today.

I tried to get greedy with the hull top while priming and ended up with a run. I had to sand and re-prime it.
It's drying now.

The hull bottom has been painted grey, with green walls and a flat black floor.

Detail painting has started.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too cool sir!😋
-Jim G.G.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

I have the same kit with the windows and more accurate decals. By way of suggestion, on mine, I added some decals from the accurized Round2 / AMT 1/650 scale Enterprise decal sheet to the back end to make it look a little more betterer.








I also saw a build where someone added a custom engine exhaust decal that was reflectorized white with a black surround and made the back end look much better. Can't seem to find a photo of it, but I bet a convincing version could be made with the kind of reflectorized tape used to make motorcycle helmets comply with DOT standards..


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Your Galileo looks great, thanks for posting. 

You reminded me that the wings and pylons are light colored, like the top.

I have an after market decal set, its much nicer that the AMT set but the rear "engine" is still just black.

More painting today, Hopefully there is minimal bleed through on the masks.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, I have the kit myself. Also the aftermarket conversation parts.
Just haven't gotten to it yet...















-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have the same resin parts on the way to me but I'm already beyond the point where I could use them. 
I guess I'll have to build another.

I unmasked everything and things look good!



















I used insignia white for the top
grey primer for the bottom
celery/ flat black for the interior
gloss black for the seats
I'll gloss coat the outer hull before decals then cover the whole deal with semi-matt clear.

I'm toying with re-doing the center console. The kit has it tapered but the set had it squared.

I'll think about replacing the rear strut with a squared off one and think about making the rear wing supports.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll have to remember those colors.👍
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The colors look close to me. 
I hate mixing Krylon with other paints, It doesn't play well with others, but the color is close to what I need.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I got the gloss coat down today. I'm pleased so far with how it looks. 

I was going to decal it before assembly, but I'm re thinking that now.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

What! No pictures?
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> What! No pictures?
> -Jim G.G.












just held together

Overall I'm happy with the paint.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I decided to go completely stock with this build.
The cockpit panel is detailed.

I made masks for the big dials.




























I might put a decal on the lower panel.

Most of the detail painting is done.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Getting closer...










The nacelles are on and i thought the rear cabin door needed some color.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The cabin is finished:










Next up is the landing gear. No locators are given, AMT wants us to just give it a WAG!
I made some locators with a drill.










Done!










The aft one will be more interesting to locate and glue.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks great so far!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Decal time.










Watching over it all is a 50 year old original kit built in the '70s.

I decided to use the kit decals, they were in good shape and I'm building this OOTB.
The decals are very thin, don't want to release from the backing, tear easy, and fold under. In short they were a pain to work with But I think they look good once they are on.





































All that is left is to mount the rear gear, clear coat the whole thing, and glue the window in.

As bad as the kit is, once painted and decaled it actually look very nice. I'm starting to think of this kit like the old
MPC eagle. Its very inaccurate, but its all we had for years.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That looks sharp! 🤙


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Last update for tonight.

I drilled out some mounting holes for the rear gear.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks great. Love that you built it right outta the box.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

DONE!

I've added nothing to this old kit other than paint and glue. I really wanted to modify it because it is just so bad, but I stuck to my plan. I did not even add any extra decals, which would help.

Anyway, I'm actually really pleased with how this turned out! 
























































Most of the shuttle is off, but the back is the worst! If I was to build this again I would use a razor saw and cut the verticals on the lower back. bend it vertical and build a shelf to join it to the upper back. Just that little alteration 
would go a long way to improving the look of the kit.

On a side not, the rock in front of the shuttle is from Vasquez rocks! So a nice Trek tie in there.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very nice!
I think it turned out great!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks!

These changes are not hard to make and would go a long way to make the kit look better:

1. Rework the instrument console. Fill in the dials, square off the center/lower panel, and add a clear Astrogator disk.

2. Add wall details to include the spherical sensor displays on the front/sides

3. Use a razor saw to cut the lower/aft section, then bend it vertical. build a "shelf" to mate it with the upper/aft section.

4. Replace the rear landing pad with a scratch built rectangular one.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

mach7 said:


> More painting today, Hopefully there is minimal bleed through on the masks.


Too late now I know, and you probably already know this trick, but brushing Future along the edge of the mask will help seal the edges against paint bleed. Love that you built this kit , brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> You probably already know this trick but brushing Future along the edge of the mask will help seal the edges against paint bleed. Love that you are building this it, brings back a lot of memories.


I did not know that, thanks!

Now that you tell me, it makes perfect sense though.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

and another thumbs up from me. Like I said, as full of errors as it is (which is really odd as AMT built both the stage prop and the miniature, iirc) it does have nostalgia value and there's no doubt anyone who knows even a tiny bit about Star Trek would say "hey! that's the shuttlecraft! I remember that episode!". 

The minimalist backdrop also echos Matt Jeffries touch.  

Very well done indeed!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Steve!

I took one of the AMT/R2 bridge figures and stuck it next to the shuttle. It looks close to me.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> I took one of the AMT/R2 bridge figures and stuck it next to the shuttle. It looks close to me.


Nice. 👍
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

This came today:




























It addresses the back very well, not at all the roof rails or the interior. Not a complaint at all! 
This was $29 shipped to the US. 

The parts look well made, I've built some of his kits before and they always build into a nice finished product but they are not for inexperience modelers.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, nice. It sure looks like that addresses most of the key sins of the kit, it will be interesting to see your next build side-by-side with the 'stock out of box' build. 

I'm not sure the clear domes for the nacelles are really needed but I guess some folk want them lit. OTOH if the stock domes are way off...

OK. I'm stumped. What is that short tube looking bit, the one between the sheet of nacelle supports and the landing pads and decal? (picture #2) I'm probably gonna have to do a big head slap to myself when you tell me.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure myself. There are no instructions.

My guess is that it fills in the step in the nacelle under the door.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you talking about the tube-shaped strut with the triangular web on one end? That's the rear landing gear strut. It was actually a surplus landing gear strut from a real aircraft.

__
https://flic.kr/p/ehtzbC


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> This came today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully soon you'll be able to post a build up with the Conversation parts.👍
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Are you talking about the tube-shaped strut with the triangular web on one end? That's the rear landing gear strut. It was actually a surplus landing gear strut from a real aircraft.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ehtzbC


No, I mean the left hand nacelle/engine tube. The kit has a overly large notch/step cut out. The set piece had a small
flip out step and the small filming model had nothing. I haven't really looked that closely. I'll do that tomorrow.

BTW, I was told the the rear gear was a nose gear from a F-102 or F-106.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> Hopefully soon you'll be able to post a build up with the Conversation parts.👍
> -Jim G.G.


I will. I'm torn between building this now or wait until the new kit comes out so I can do a comparison between them.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve H said:


> OK. I'm stumped. What is that short tube looking bit, the one between the sheet of nacelle supports and the landing pads and decal? (picture #2) I'm probably gonna have to do a big head slap to myself when you tell me.


Now I'm stumped! It doesn't really fit in the nacelle. It's almost the correct length but not the wedge the nacelle 
notch is. 

I emailed Larson Designs. Chris should be able to tell me.


----------



## Jaws062666 (Apr 9, 2020)

I dont remember that part. Here is the o e I built with the kit.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Now I'm stumped! It doesn't really fit in the nacelle. It's almost the correct length but not the wedge the nacelle
> notch is.
> 
> I emailed Larson Designs. Chris should be able to tell me.


Let us know.
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is mine. I don't remember that part


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Here is mine. I don't remember that part


The back


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Now I'm stumped! It doesn't really fit in the nacelle. It's almost the correct length but not the wedge the nacelle
> notch is.
> 
> I emailed Larson Designs. Chris should be able to tell me.


I mean, I suppose it could just be a pour stub accidentally dropped into the bag...


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

If I got the parts you are thinking about right, there's on half tube at the very bottom is smaller while the other 2 above the rear landing pad are longer with a hole in the middle. The smaller one looks like is the left nacelle foot pad and the other 2 longer ones could be the 2 nacelle front bottom landing pads covers. (In flight the circle nacelle landing pads are retracted in the nacelle and when landing, the door flaps open and the circle foot pads extend. (I think.  )

<Edit>

Found a picture of the full size shuttlecraft prop after it was refurbished and they are the replacement nacelle foot pads (replace the kits circle ones.)


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve, That's a possibility, But I think The_Engineer has it.

That makes the most sense to me. I haven't heard back from Larson designs. If I do I'll post his answer.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

jaws62666,

Thanks for the photos! They help.
And a nice start on the landing bay!


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

mach7 said:


> BTW, I was told the the rear gear was a nose gear from a F-102 or F-106.


An F-106 Delta Dart to be precise; some enterprising fellow on Trekbbs thought to post a pic on an aviation bbs and got a definitive answer very quickly:









What specific aircraft was the Galileo rear landing strut from?


It's pretty well known that the rear landing strut on the Galileo full-size exterior mockup was made from surplus aircraft landing gear struts. But...




www.trekbbs.com





Per the thread, apparently the reason it was available to Gene Winfield is there was a design flaw in the early planes that resulted in cracks and nose gear collapses.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, I remember that thread. 
It works well on the Galileo.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Just saw an auction on ebay for a buildup of the old AMT model, made to look like the Starbase 11 shuttlecraft from The Menagerie. Price may be a bit whack, but it makes me smile. The details of that version of the model only recently became publicly known after release of FX footage in the Roddenberry Vault DVDs.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Cool! Nice find.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

I didn't pull the trigger on this Menagerie buildup, but the gray painted area around the rear exhaust ports did inspire me to make a similar revision on my own Galileo buildup from a few years back (last photo, to be compared to the second-to-last). It's a small change, but somehow makes it look a whole lot better (a Gestalt, thing?). I bought one of the "U.S.S. Nimoy" / "Leonard" shuttle decal sheets you see on Ebay regularly, to re-apply the rear decal.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You are right, that little addition really does help the look!

With Spock in the background it looks like a "Land Of The Giants" mashup!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've always thought the original kit would make a great base--with few alterations--for the version seen in the animated series (2nd from left). They seemed to have used the model kits as references for some of the animation:


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

The '70s John Carlance / Dargis poster of the shuttlecraft as well seems to have had at least some AMT influences, including the Galileo script from the original decal sheet and the slight narrowing of the sides starting about 2/3 back...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

That looks like the AMT kit with the back modified.

The pylons mount in at the body, the rear landing gear is round, the overall shape, and the top curls all look like the AMT kit.

Nice find! Thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

With the new AMT kit imminent, I broke out another of my old Galileo kits out with the Larson Designs update kit.










Here is the 3 piece back dry fitted:










Much surgery is required!




























The large cutting is done, now comes the fitting. This will be interesting getting the back
to fit.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've started some painting. It will have to be touched up I'm sure.

I'm going with Insignia white and Tamiya grey primer again. I'll do a light green interior again, but the top and bottom hull parts will be glued together on this build. 



















I used some clear plastic packaging left over from my eagle metal parts packaging to make an engine insert.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've mounted the resin aft end to the lower hull. I've also installed the stock interior. Not much will be seen through the 
front windows, so I'm not adding anything to it.
The same light green and black paint on the interior.



















And the left side attached.


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

the dash is reminiscent of the corvair.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, from "The Galileo 7", "Metamorphosis", and "The Doomsday Machine" It could be considered
"Unsafe at any Warp"


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat!
I'm liking it 😁
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

After I got the aft section in there was a gap that needed filling. Baking soda and CA glue filled it nicely.



















Next is fitting the upper hull.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The interior is done, the windows in, ready to seal up.




















The upper hull is on and drying.

CA glue on the aft resin section and Testors Model Master glue on the rest.










Waiting for things to dry.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking good!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Not much to report.

I've been sanding, filling, and painting.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I think the main painting is done.

Tamiya Insignia white on the top and Tamiya grey primmer on the bottom.




























Next is figuring out the landing gear.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The major parts are together and I got a glosscoat on. 

I would be decaling the Galileo today except the JT graphics decals are still en route. 
According to the tracking the USPS is sending them on a tour of the USA!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> The major parts are together and I got a glosscoat on.
> 
> I would be decaling the Galileo today except the JT graphics decals are still en route.
> According to the tracking the USPS is sending them on a tour of the USA!


Gawd!
Every thing is falling apart here in the good ol' USA!
Shuttle Craft is looking good BTW.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The postman delivered the JT Graphics decals today!
Here they are with the HDA decals I bought a little while ago.










I have choices now.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, it's 2020 and in the words of Spock "I am a fool".

So I messed up the decals. The JT Graphics decals are very fine and thin, and they react very nicely with setting solution. 

I hit the side registry decals with the setting solution, for no real reason, before they were in the correct position.

The bottom line, new decals are on the way!





































I took the opportunity to dress up the back of my previous/OOtB build.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you try adjusting the vertical hold.....


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

While waiting for the decals, I finished construction on the Columbus.

The Landing gear is on.




















The Columbus is in a bit of trouble looking for the Galileo!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looks like his expression has changed from the build thread!


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Coupla (unsolicited) thoughts:

1. I like the HDA decals better, they seem more accurate size- and font-wise
2. The JT Graphics sheet has the impulse exhaust, here's your chance to paint the background / surrounding area grey on the original kit and re-apply 

And one question, where did you get those cool square and rectangular decals with the "rivets" in the corners? That gives me...ideas.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

All great ideas!

But too be honest, with the new kit in my hands, I'm thinking I'm done with the old kit.
I hope I can stay interested enough to re-do the decals on the old one!

Those decals came with the Space 1999 nuclear waste container add on pack. It was only out for a short time.

They have no real use, but I saved them. It seemed a good time to use them.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I got the new decals on the Columbus today. I'm going to call this done.

I changed the designation of the Columbus from 2 to 3. On another forum, the person who did decals for the new kit posted the original Desilu decal sheet for the filming miniature. It showed the names "Galileo" and "Columbus", the numbers 3 and 7 were the only designation numbers on it. 
I know the in the remastered version of "Journey To Babel" the Columbus is shown in the background as 2, but I think the original decal sheet is more "correct".

Here it is next to the OOTB build I did in April.





































Thanks for following my build.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice clean builds, both


----------

